# Currie and Hassett - Saskatoon Saskatchewan bottles



## RCO (Feb 25, 2019)

noticed these bottles on ebay , hadn't seen either of them before although have seen the art deco bottle from this company  


there is a plain but embossed " Currie Hassett " Saskatoon 7 oz bottle , which the seller wants a crazy $250.00 opening bid for . also highly doubt the stopper came with the bottle 







https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1910s-CURRI...h=item23b6b4bae8:g:KjsAAOSwbaxcbsu9:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## RCO (Feb 25, 2019)

also a green 7 oz , property of Currie Haskett bottle , haven't seen this bottle before either . seller wants $50 opening bid for it 






https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1930s-CURRI...h=item1a769218d6:g:o~sAAOSwNTNcWF2n:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## RCO (Feb 25, 2019)

this is the more common art deco style bottle , I've actually seen them before in antique malls in Ontario at least once I can recall , although I didn't buy it at the time


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 25, 2019)

It's possible that the stopper came with the bottle, lighting stoppers were sometimes used on crown top bottles.  Never seen it done for a Canadian soda before though.  $250 seems like an awful lot for a Canadian ABM soda, that would probably make it Canada's most valuable ABM embossed soda if it's actually worth that much.


----------



## RCO (Feb 25, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's possible that the stopper came with the bottle, lighting stoppers were sometimes used on crown top bottles.  Never seen it done for a Canadian soda before though.  $250 seems like an awful lot for a Canadian ABM soda, that would probably make it Canada's most valuable ABM embossed soda if it's actually worth that much.




the stopper just doesn't look right to me , I doubt it was originally on the bottle 


no idea as to the value or rarity , Saskatoon has always been fairly big , in the 20's / 30 's it seems to have been around 30,000-40,000 people . (plus  likely many more people in the rural areas outside the city ) 

think the bottle is likely from the 20's or 30's not 1910's , bottles with contents 6 1/2 oz on the side are rarely from the 1910's 

Saskatoon has grown a lot and there is more money in the area now due to oil and gas but I doubt anyone would pay $250 for such a bottle unless they had to have it


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 25, 2019)

I have to agree with RCO on the stopper not being original to the bottle. It looks like the wire was broken off a little when they untwisted it from another bottle. If it was original to that bottle the twist would have been a lot cleaner and not look like it was just hooked together.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah I see what you mean about the wire now, it does look like it's been messed with.  Kind of an odd thing to do, maybe someone had a broken top with the stopper.


----------



## Huntindog (Mar 6, 2019)

The closure on the $250.. bottle is either a Lighting closure (1875-1910) or a Hutter closure (1893-1920).
I'm thinking the latter...Hutter.
The only sure way to tell if it is original is to dig it yourself or with the company name stenciled on the top.
They were used on the early crown top bottles as well as tooled top bolbs.
Another example...


----------



## citchmook (Mar 22, 2019)

RCO said:


> this is the more common art deco style bottle , I've actually seen them before in antique malls in Ontario at least once I can recall , although I didn't buy it at the time
> 
> 
> View attachment 187194



I dug this exact bottle up last summer but the top was broken off. Awesome to see it as a whole.


----------



## BillHaddo (Mar 24, 2019)

I found  a 28 oz.  Orange  Pop bottle  with one  of  those  stoppers. It is Canadian  and appears  to  be  original. I also have  two Ontario bottles  that  look  similar   to  the  Saskatoon  bottle. Hopefully  the pictures  show Ok.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 9, 2020)

My 61/2 oz bottle came with the lightning stopper, maybe that is the way they came.


----------



## RCO (Apr 10, 2020)

i haven't seen the bottle on the far right before , would seem to be a slightly different version of the bottle beside it . that design of bottle came in 2 sizes the taller version and shorter version . never seen 1 bottler use both versions 

would of had to have used 1 first then switched over to the other bottle , couldn't see how they could of used both at the same time


----------



## SKjugcollector (Apr 10, 2020)

I probably  have them in the wrong  order. Does it take different machinery to bottle taller and shorter bottles in the same time period ?


----------



## RCO (Apr 11, 2020)

SKjugcollector said:


> I probably  have them in the wrong  order. Does it take different machinery to bottle taller and shorter bottles in the same time period ?



not exactly sure but would at least require different settings and such , couldn't bottle a mix of tall and short bottles at the same time on the same line  is my thinking


----------

